# ABBA!!!!!



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Who likes ABBA? Chat about ABBA in this thread!


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

ABBA's a 70's mega pop group, if some of you don't know! I like their song take a chance on me!

'If you change your mind, I'm the first in line, honey I'm still free, take a chance on me!'


----------



## Ylm (Mar 8, 2007)

Everybody screamed :O
when I kissed the teacher ;_;


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought one of their CD's once!

Mistaked it for an AC/DC album because some idiot put it under that section...or maybe...an evil genious....regardless, I returned it without opening it and bought Who Made Who...I regret my decission....


----------



## seby29 (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't believe they broke up in 1982! I didn't even get to see their concert! 

Have you guys seen the ABBA commercial that was released in 2004? The one with the puppets singing ABBA! So hilarious when I saw it on ABBA: A-Z on MTV!


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

The only song I'm familiar with from ABBA is "Dancing Queen." 

Did you know that the musical "Mamma Mia" is based on many of the hit songs by ABBA?


----------



## seby29 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea I know but I don't go to musicals! I know of a tribute band called 'BABBA!'


----------

